

Build a viral project. Don’t build a project hoping it will go viral. - goo
http://gurukhalsa.me/2011/build-a-viral-project-dont-build-a-project-hoping-it-will-go-viral/

======
ThomPete
I think we can make better recommendations than that.

Build something people want and you have yourself not only a viral project but
a customer.

~~~
goo
I don't disagree, but a little of both goes a long way. Having something
people want is unhelpful if people don't know about it.

